# iPhone 5 Users: Check your Cellphone data usage! iOS 6 Glitch...



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

It has been reported and verified by Apple that some iPhone 5 users on iOS 6 connected to Verizon will automatically use the phone connection instead of the Wifi data. Apparently the software bug will say you are connected to Wifi but still pull all the data from your Verizon wireless plan. There has also been reports that some AT&T connected phones are doing the same thing. This can get very expensive if you are on a limited data plan.

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2410409,00.asp

A fix from Apple has been instituted for Verizon phones and instructions can be found here:

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5526?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US

I do not know if this bug has affected iPad users on AT&T or Verizon using iOS 6 but it would be worthwhile to do a quick check under Settings>General>Cellular Usuage (This set of iPad instructions are for iOS 5.1.1. I don't know if these instructions have changed for iOS 6.)

All the Best.


----------

